# Who is the hottest Fox News Woman?



## cg89 (Jun 18, 2010)

Let's be realistic here...we all know the reason why they put beautiful women on TV to tell us the news.
I personally think Julie Banderas

I would post a image but I don't have 20 posts yet


----------



## ROID (Jun 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I like that columbian braud!



i concur.

2. Juliet Huddy

3. Courtney Friel

4. Molly Lyons ~ she is just a cutie 

5.Molly Line

Robin Meade is a good one too from HLN or CNN.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jun 18, 2010)

Margaret Hoover






Jenna Lee


----------



## KentDog (Jun 18, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Jenna Lee


Damn! She is smoking hot...

I know she's not the _hottest_, but I've always been impartial toward Kiran Chetry:


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 18, 2010)

Bill O'Reilly.


----------



## Viciony (Jun 18, 2010)

Jenna lee by farrr!


----------



## MyK (Jun 18, 2010)

the one chick on all of the acai berry diet ads all over the internest is smokin...


----------



## cg89 (Jun 18, 2010)

+1 to Jenna Lee


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 19, 2010)

I always though Juliet was pretty hot when I watched FOX back in college


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jun 19, 2010)

Ainsley Earhardt






Megyn Kelly






Courtney Friel






Molly Line


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jun 19, 2010)

Conservative bloggers:

S.E. Cupp






Andrea Tantaros


----------

